# Router table or table saw auto feeding idea



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

today i was thinking for auto feeding idea for router table so i can use my hybrid pantorouter for making moulding.please have look and give me your precious opinion so i can go ahead. table router auto feeding idea - YouTube


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi samural ,

That is great idea you have there excellent job . I have seen a few of your jigs
that you have made . This is just another excellent jig . 

Cheers Graham


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Singh, that is very cool. I was unable to determine in your video what is turning the handle (your hand or a motor?), but it appears that you're on the right track. There are numerous power feeders on the market - but the ones I am best familiar with have multiple drive tires - as opposed to your singular drive tire. Keep-up the good work, I have seen several of your homemade machines and it looks like you're thinking smart!


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

thanx Graham!! glad you like it

@ OPG3 once i will make dedicated feeder then it would be totally different.one tyre working fine even downside i used plywood base.i think my silver aluminium base wood be more slipery.thanx for appreciation.


----------

